
IE market share drops below 70% for the first time in 8 years - nreece
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/40701/113/
======
quoderat
And a good thing that will be for the continued health of the internet.

I use three browsers regularly, none of them IE. I use Firefox, Epiphany and
Opera, in roughly that order.

I've customized Firefox so much that most people don't even recognize it when
they use my machine, mainly by altering its CSS, using the Stylish add-on, and
other add-ons as well as some more custom hacking.

